# New Myst rumors?



## Mike Adams (Dec 15, 2008)

Are there any rumors of a new Myst (or something else from the developers) in the near future?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 15, 2008)

Not since 2004, I don't think.

http://www.argn.com/archive/000005a_blow_for_myst_fans_plus_new_rumors.php


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 15, 2008)

I have read about Cyan Worlds possible porting MYST over to the iPhone, but I think that was more rumor than anything.  They have, however, open sourced Myst Online.

http://kotaku.com/5109660/myst-online-released-as-open-source


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 15, 2008)

They recently released Myst for the Nintendo DS, and they even made a new age for it, so an iPhone version doesn't seem too far-out.


----------

